# My first Gn15 loco!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Yep! The Gn15 bug got me too! 
I started it on a rainy night als week (got some days off but since day 1 the weather has changed from sunny to cloudy and rainy; guess I haven't deserved it...)

After some hours on the internet looking for inspriration I sketched a very simple little steamer. This will be my base and from here I will build it freely as it goes with the flow of the moment... It's learning by doing for me, as usual.

So I took a dive into my spare parts boxes and started with an old Lima H0 3 axle motorblock and some styrene sheet.











Underside:










An old photofilm cylinder(who can remember those in the digital age?) is used as boiler. The sides of the loco are filled with little metal plates to add weight. 




















A picture with the coaltender in place. However this one is abit too small and replaced with a slightly bigger version (5 mm. longer) so it can store a 9 volts battery.








Here's a picture of the new tender. The 2 brass strips connect with the battery. 








That's all for now folks...


Paul


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice battery box, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Almost forgot this video of it's first testrun (watch Bigfoot approaching the little steamengine):


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

I love to see works of innovative people like yourself. To me it's just as important in a hobby as it is in the real world.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I too am building a Gn15 loco - DIesel though. It's a neat and efficient way of using small space and relatively cost effective parts to have something that combines the best of both worlds. Not to mention sharpens your modelling skills


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The bug got you good, Paulus.







That's quite unique. A wonderful model and well done.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool


----------

